# ABT's ?



## bunky (Apr 24, 2009)

I was wondering does smoking change the "Hot" of the jalapeno's ??

I have been thinking of trying some ABT's  But I don't care for real hot Stuff...


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't think so.  My wife does not like the hot.  If you core them out real good, you can get hardly any heat at all.  Just make sure you scrape them good and get out the membrane.  I like mine hot so I leave a lot of the membrane.


----------



## azrocker (Apr 24, 2009)

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 24, 2009)

I dont think so either, some do. I think you can soak them it salt water to make them a little more mild. A good seed and white vein cleaning useally works fine.


----------



## dirtman775 (Apr 24, 2009)

YA what he said....NOTE!!!! make sure you are wearing latex golves. i found out the hard way by not doing so and paid a heavy price


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 24, 2009)

Another thing to do after you core them is rinse them good in hot water.  Can be mild as you want and they are still good eating.


----------



## trapper (Apr 24, 2009)

The cream cheese mellows out the hot also.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2009)

My wife won't do Jalapenos so I use Anaheim Peppers for hers I have even used Banana Peppers


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 24, 2009)

I think seeding the peppers, the smoke, and wrapping them in bacon mellows out the peppers alot.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 24, 2009)

my experience tells me that if you make sure you get the seeds and the veins out, scraping with a spoon, then rinse them in cold water (you want to kind ofrub them down as you do like you're squeezeing them a bit), then add the cream cheese mixture, then slow coook them (on the smoker of course, but the oven will work, too) for a good long time at a low temperature, they will NOT be spicy-hot at all.

i do not know what in that procedure makes it so, it is possiilble that it is a combination of all. but my wife can NOT eat spicy foods, and these are acceptable to her when prepared as i say above.


----------



## chrome (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes it does.
I make ABTs out of Habaneros and they are nowhere near as hot as fresh.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Taking out the seeds etc. takes the lions share of the hot away. The peppers still have heat until they are fully cooked. Most all of the heat goes away if not all....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That has been my experience..........


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 28, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> My wife won't do Jalapenos so I use Anaheim Peppers for hers I have even used Banana Peppers


----------



## jimf (Mar 28, 2012)

chisoxjim said:


> I think seeding the peppers, the smoke, and wrapping them in bacon mellows out the peppers alot.




I do that too for my wife.   the hotter the better for me!


----------



## frosty (Mar 28, 2012)

TasunkaWitko said:


> my experience tells me that if you make sure you get the seeds and the veins out, scraping with a spoon, then rinse them in cold water (you want to kind ofrub them down as you do like you're squeezeing them a bit), then add the cream cheese mixture, then slow coook them (on the smoker of course, but the oven will work, too) for a good long time at a low temperature, they will NOT be spicy-hot at all.
> 
> i do not know what in that procedure makes it so, it is possiilble that it is a combination of all. but my wife can NOT eat spicy foods, and these are acceptable to her when prepared as i say above.


TW (and others) is/are correct.

_Capsicum_ contains Capsaicin (methyl vanillyl nonenamide), a lipophilic chemical that can produce a strong burning sensation.

Capsaicin is present in large quantities in the placental tissue (which holds the seeds), the internal membranes and, to a lesser extent, the other fleshy parts of the fruits of plants in the genus _Capsicum_. Contrary to popular belief, the seeds themselves do not produce any capsaicin, although the highest concentration of capsaicin can be found in the white pith  (placental tissue) around the seeds.

Each of the steps mentioned removes more of the Capsaicin,  coring, soaking in salted water, mixing with cream cheese (Capsaicin binds on a molecuar level with diary), and finally cooking, removes the Capsaicin until it is in many cases almost negligible.

On the positive, either way, fiery or mild they are pretty tasty!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 28, 2012)

I make two versions when I make them. One is with the seeds and veins still in and the other is with them removed for the rest of the folks - just add toothpicks to either to identify


----------



## bbqnuts (Mar 28, 2012)

Generally it seems if you clean them out well the jalapenos mellow when smoked but there always seems to be one or two hots ones in the batch.  It's fun to watch and see who gets them :)


----------

